# Wazine availability



## robin416

I stopped at my feed store for some Safeguard. While there he told me he can't get Wazine any longer that the FDA decided it shouldn't be used in food animals. 

I came home and started digging. I see several places that says it's been discontinued. I tried opening the FDA page pertaining to the Wazine being discontinued but all I get is a blank page. 

Who has some real evidence of what is going on?


----------



## Nm156

Tractor Supply doesn't have it anymore so probably so.


----------



## Nm156

Looks like they got shutdown by the FDA.
https://www.in-pharmatechnologist.com/Article/2017/10/31/US-FDA-bans-APIs-made-by-Fleming-Labs


----------



## robin416

I won't bore you with how long I was searching looking for an explanation. 

So, it appears it's not been banned but that the manufacturer is not functioning at an acceptable level. 

I wonder if other countries have also banned the importation.


----------



## Nm156

Piperazine is the active ingredient .I think that's one that your need a prescription for.


----------



## robin416

Looks like a call to my vet is in my future to ask about it. The feed store guy did say all the antibiotics now have to come from a vet.


----------



## Maryellen

Wazine is now $200 for a bottle on amazon from $17.
You cant get it anymore.


----------



## Maryellen

You can also go on a pidgeon supply magazine and get alot of the same drugs/deworming meds that way or a tropical fish cataalog


----------



## robin416

Chances are all these big farms have a warehouse of drugs before this thing ever took affect. No way are they going to pay a vet each time they need to treat one of their animals.


----------



## Hencackle

I checked First State Vet Supply. It's not listed there anymore either. Neither are Canker Tablets which I used for blackhead in turkeys. I'm NOT happy about this.


----------



## robin416

Yeah, it's an issue. I think one of mine has pneumonia and I can't do anything about it. Although I might be able to call my vet and get something way, even if I have to carry her in to the office with me.


----------



## Hencackle

I didn't see Wazine on Allivet.com either. At least they still have Fish Zole.

Robin, perhaps your vet prescribe the antibiotic without an office visit. Surely, your RT experience will have clout with him/her.


----------



## robin416

They've really stepped up watching for this kind of prescribing without seeing the animal thing. I'd hate to get him into any trouble by asking him to do that. He's already pretty good about prescribing for the dogs and cat he's seen without me having to drag them back into the office.


----------



## Hencackle

This morning, I asked if one of the workers at a small, local feed store heard any news about the Wazine situation. He was told that it's being reformulated to avoid egg withdrawal. Who knows if this new product will be as effective.


----------



## robin416

I have been unable to find any information on why exactly Wazine was discontinued. I didn't realize at the time but the above link is not the same Fleming Labs that manufactures piperazine. 

I was surprised to see this has been going on for more than two years. That's one reason why I don't think it's about egg withdrawal, they would have had those answers by now.


----------



## robin416

OK, that makes more sense. I saw that that India factory also provided ingredients for one of the recalled BP drugs.


----------

